# Sticky  Overclock.net [email protected] Team



## Chipp

*Folding Name: Your choice (Most Use OCN Name) - Team Number: 37726 - Passkey: Requested from here*

*Upcoming Events:*

*Forum Folding War 2018*



Spoiler: Important Threads




*OCN Folding Postbits & Folding Team Name*
*OCN Folding Badges*
*2018 Foldathon Schedule*
*Join The Team Competition*
*Automated Team Competition Stats*
*Team Competition Manual*
*Overclocking the GTX 900 series in Linux*
*The Folders Lounge*
*[email protected] Essential Threads *






Spoiler: Important External Links




*Stanford Site*
*Work Unit Respository*
*Stanford Server list*
*Stanford **Folding Forum*
*EOC Stats*
*Common Folding Errors*
*Axihub Folding Stats*






Spoiler: Team 37726 Quick Stats:



*Stats Available at folding.overclock.net *

*







*



*







*



*







*


----------

